# File upload, File download und verzeichnis Struktur



## Ustinov (28. Jul 2006)

*Server: JBoss 4.x*

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Um die Daten von Client zum Server zu schicken habe Servlets und JSPs geschrieben.
Das alles funktioniert gut.

Das Problem ist:
 Ich habe eine Web Application (war-Datei) die wird ins Root-Verzeichnis von JBoss kopiert. JBoss erkennt es und "deployed" sie. Nach dem Deployen wird die war-Datei in ein Temp-Verzeichnis entpackt und gestartet.
Ich habe jetzt ein Test-Server , der local installiert, und ein richtiger Server(remote).
Die Pfade sind unterschiedlich.

Ich will jetzt, dass die war-Datei und Upload-Daten irgentwie zusammen "packen".
Folgende Verzeichnisstruktur habe ich mich überlegt zu machen:


```
...../deploy
          /meineApplikation
                           application.war
                           /uploadDaten
```

Wie kann ich jetzt den Pfad zu meiner Applikation (/meineApplikation) dynamisch erkennen?
Gibt es da spezielle Methoden?
Oder es gibt andere Lösungswege?
Der Funktionaufruf:  getServletConfig().getServletContext().getRealPath("/")
liefert mir den Pfad zu Temp-Verzeichnis(F:\Development\jboss-4.0.4.GA\server\default\.\deploy\Application\)

Die andere Frage: Wenn ich die Daten freigeben will, heisst auf eine Seite einbinden, soll ich ein Servlet schreiben, der mir die Daten aus meinem Verzeichnis ausliest und zurückgibt?
z.B: <a href="serletDownload?fileid=xx">xxx</>

Gruss Slawa.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (31. Jul 2006)

Speicher die Dateien gar nicht erst in dem Webapp-Context-Root ab. Leg dir nen virtuellen Pfad auf dem Testsystem und dem Produktivsystem an. Dort legst du dann sämtliche Dateien ab.

Läuft bei uns auch so, da unser Intranet auf 2 Servern (Cluster) läuft. Und die Webapps werden nicht synchronisiert. Deshalb gibts ein SharedVolume.


----------



## Ustinov (31. Jul 2006)

Danke schön,

so mache ich auch


----------

